# T3/Cytomel info



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Pharmaceutical Name: liothyronine sodium

Chemical Structure: tri-iodio-thyronine (T3)

Molecular weight of base: 650.9776

Effective Dose: 25-100 µg / day orally

Info:

Cytomel is not a steroid, but more a of a cutting aid. It's a synthetic form of the thyroid hormone tri-iodio-thyronine or T3, made up of a metabolite of the amino acid tyrosine and 3 iodine ions. In the body it in turn is made from another hormone, T4, which is secreted by the thyroid under influence of the pituitary hormone TSH (Thyroid stimulating hormone). If a shortage of either TSH or T4 is noted, usually doctors may opt for a replacement therapy. These days the most common prescription is synthetic T4 (synthroid), but in more severe cases of permanent thyroid dysfunction, the choice is given to Cytomel. Simply because T4 is mostly active through its conversion to T3 and T3 is 4-5 times stronger than T4 on a µg for µg basis.

In bodybuilding circles Cytomel is mostly used as fat-loss drug. Thyroid hormones are often referred to as the metabolic regulators of the body. High levels of T3 speed up the metabolism of an individual, allowing him to burn more calories and use calories more sufficiently. Generally ectopmorphic body-types have very high thyroid levels and in some cases a slight undiagnosed form of hyperthyroidism. Both hyper-and hypothyroidism can have severe consequences on an individual, such as goiters and other nasty stuff, so messing with your thyroid is not something I would advise to beginners. As with insulin, misuse of this compound can leave you dependent on exogenous T3 for the rest of your life (remember Frank Zane?). So some caution and research is required before putting Cytomel in your body.

Generally cycles should be limited to 4-6 weeks tops, I recommend 3 and alternating cycles with 3-week cycles of clenbuterol. But most importantly, to avoid a crash or a shock to the thyroid function doses need to be built up over time and tapered off again. More so for cytomel than for any other drug in existence.

In his book, Anabolics 2002, Bill Llewellyn says that Cytomel is not a drug to start off on, and that use of milder drugs like T4 (Synthroid) or triacana can help ease a person into the use of T3. I'm inclined to disagree here however. Triacana is weak compound and I find of little use. Its not easily found anymore and not cheap either. T4 is basically similar to Cytomel except that its weaker. Something that users normally compensate with higher doses and sends them down a similar lane as simply using cytomel. Agreed, cytomel is NOT a drug for beginners, but with adequate research, experience with diet and some self-control, I don't see why cytomel shouldn't be the first thyoid compound used. But for recreational users looking for a fatburner, I still suggest using clenbuterol over cytomel for all intents and purposes. Cytomel is much more powerful, but clenbuterol is a lot safer for use. The results are easier to maintain with clenbuterol as well. Negative feedback in the thyroid may decrease natural levels of T3 in the body, causing a decrease of metabolic rate after coming off a cycle of T3. That can cause a rebound effect during which a lot of weight is gained back.

For competitive bodybuilders Cytomel is an almost unmissable aid in contest preparation, along with clenbuterol and non-aromatizing steroids such as stanazolol, trenbolone, methenolone and so forth...

Stacking and Use:

It can be stacked or alternated with clenbuterol. I usually recommend to alternate, three weeks clen with three weeks cytomel, since clen loses most of its benefits after a short period of time and using cytomel for extended time-periods will increase the risk of permanent thyroid failure. Neither drug is terribly expensive so I see no problem in this. Some opt to use them together for 3-4 weeks, and then use an over the counter ECA stack to bridge with for an equal period of time, but I'm not such a big fan of that. Which naturally doesn't mean its not effective, that's just a personal opinion. Running it for three weeks, one could choose for a schedule as follows: 25/25/25/50/50/50/75/75/75/100/100/100/75/75/75/50/50/50/25/25/25 µg/day. If taken for 4 weeks, then run each dose for 4 days, 5 weeks then each dose for 5 days and so on. It is extremely important that the doses are tapered on and off and that a cycle never exceeds 6 weeks at the most.

As far as adding products, no ancillaries are needed, but its highly recommended that this is only used when anabolic/androgenic steroids are also being used. First of all the extra free calories work with the steroids to enhance results, but also because an increased level of thyroid hormones can be extremely catabolic and the use of anabolic compounds to counter muscle loss is a requirement here.


----------



## wasp345 (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks for the info!!:lift:


----------



## adamsread (Dec 14, 2006)

IS that sugeesting you can do 3 to 4 weeks on then 3 to 4 weeks off then 3 to 4 weeks on again ect?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

i was told once that just 12.5g of T3 can be used, 2 or 3 das on then the same off or 5 on 2 off for prolonged periods with good effect on fat burning and muscle gain, how true is this? and could 12.5mg cause bad sides?


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Do you mean .mcgs? I've only ever heared - and done - slow, progressive tapers up and tapers down. Everything I've read about T3 concluded that intermittent dosing was dangerous. 12.5mcgs is low, half a standard pill. And you're more likely to lose muscle than gain any from T3: it's catabolic. so people run it alongside gear.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah mate i ment mcg not g lol

I was told that the low dose helped to slightly ncrease your metaolism, and thefore yoru ability to build muscle.....i think through inhanced protein sythasis, although that could be completely wrong.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A low dose of T3 will help to metabolise your macro nutrients and shouldn't be catabolic at that dose. Some people say it can be mildly anabolic due to the faster assimilation of nutrients. As for length of time on, I would suggest no longer than 4-6 weeks.

Messing with your thyroid can be a dangerous business and unless you are at the top of the sport and looking for a very slight edge it is pointless doing it. Cardio, diet and a little ECA would yield far better results with none of the dangers (if in good overall health)

What you normally find is that its lazy BBers looking for a shortcut that are most interested in using this drug and to be honest the results you get are not that inspiring.

J


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

thanks for the info supercell, great post.

would you say a 12.5mg per day does say 4days on 4 off is pontless? could that small does damage your thyroid?


----------

